# I'm getting a NEW CAR!!! Help! ;o]



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*Well, I decided to replace my 2004 Lexus. I've decided to switch out every car I have after no more than 2-3 years. I have so many cars to choose from that I don't even know what to get anymore!







I am back and forth between the 2006 SLK or SL, 2006 Cayenne from Porsche, 2007 ES 350 from Lexus that was just released here this week. 

I can't decide between the SLK or the SL... they both are similar, but I somehow enjoyed the SLK a little more. It's a really tiny car, but everyone now-a-days have their own cars so that's not a big deal. The sales man showed me a car with Lambo doors, and it looked pretty cool. The really awesome thing is that both of these come with seats that has a back massager! So neat! Now that, is pure luxury! These are also both hardtop convertibles...


















The Cayenne is a CLASSIC! You can never go wrong with Porsche, but I think I'm ahead of myself if I get this... I will never use all the space in that car! I should probably wait till after I pop some kids out and then get this. I still LOVE it though.... the car isn't that much, but the freaking upgrades will suck you dry!










The ES 350 has just been released! It will be the first car from Lexus with the panoramic view! The one where the the sunroof is extended all the way back! 


















All these cars have push button start and keyless entry. You only need to be within a few feet of the car with the smart-key in your pocket or purse, and reach for the door handle and it will open. Once you are in the car, you only need to push one button to power it up! All will have command navigation system, wood trim, heated seats, duel climate control, and etc... 

I have already decided on WHITE as the color and GREY leather for the inside...

If you have any other cars you think I should also look at, please let me know!!! I am test driving the SLK and SL on Thursday and ES on Tuesday.... Which should I really go for? Thanks in advance!!!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yes, that is most certainly a "hair-puller-outer"























You can't lose, so pick what you're comfortable with


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can only dream.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

eeek. sorry, can't relate to these nail-biters. LOL


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Yes, that is most certainly a "hair-puller-outer"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*So nice to hear from you! It's been a while, how are the furkids?









I think I am most comfotable with the ES, but if I wanted to get a convertible, now would be the best time! Once I have a family, the SUV will be my forever car. So, should I enjoy it while I can? The SLK is REALLY small and compact. You can literally fit only TWO people and other stuff in the trunk. =/*


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Your choices are not in the same class/price range but I guess money is not in question here. Out of the cars, I would take the SLK although it is probably the cheapest out of the batch. It is a really fun car to drive and I have always liked it alot. Space could be an issue but if your boyfriend has a bigger car then it won't be a problem. 

I would compare the SLK to the boxster but I find the SLK to be a funner drive. If I was to get a porsche, I would take the Carerra hands down or maybe the 911. I am not a huge fan of the Cayenne but heck I would take any porsche!

I never liked the Lexus much as it didn't feel sporty enough. I don't mind the IS300 but personally I would take a bmw 3 series over it. I have always liked BMW.

Have you considered the Maserati Gransport spyder or coupe? It's a dream!! J Lo loves them









Anyways, what am I talking about. I would take any of these cars. If you decide to get more than one, send the one you don't like over


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

hi Cindy,

I have a White 2006 SLK.

I can tell you what I compared when I got it.

The BMW Roadster and M3
Porche Boxster
Lexus IS

If you want a roomy car then the 2 seater convertibles will not be a good choice, they are very small. 

The Porsche drives very well and strong. Its a true power car but you can feel every bump you run over and it is louder. The Mercedes will be more luxury as far as the ride, its not built to be as powerful as the Porsche.

The lexus IS, you get the most for your money. The Lexus SC is a very nice convertible a lil pricier but nice!

The thing that sold me on the SLK was that it was a hard top. (Only Mercedes, lexus make the hard top to my knowledge) The M3 and the Porche has a soft top.The top on the Porche takes more time to open and its a lil bit more manual whereas the SLK is truly automatic, it will open in 10 seconds and will fully tuck into the trunk. Also it comes with Teleaid service, when I'm lost I press a button and someone is there to tell me where to go.. when I'm late I can press the concierge button and someone will reserve my ticks for me.- the option for this service makes me feel better since I'm always lost.

the only thing I do not like about my car is the position of the cup holders.

hope this helps!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*Thanks ladies! You've helped a lot! 

Charmy, I don't have a price range, but I would love to stay under 100's. I can go up a little higher, but I plan to pay it all off once I leave the lot. If it's over a hundred, I will need to make some major adjustments... I'm also trading in my car, so I can get a good chunk of money from that. I personally have always liked Lexus... mostly because their customer service! They have the best customer service ever! I don't know much about cars, I just decided last night to get an upgrade. LoL. I started reading up on it today, so yes... please bear with me. I never liked the IS... it looks too "AZN-ish" if you know what I'm talking about. I'm more of a luxury type girl. I always have someone driving me around, so this will be a great change! LoL. My 2004 only has 6,000 miles on it! The people at Lexus always make fun of me for that. My fiancee is in the RX from Lexus... so space won't be an issue. I think a smaller car would suit me better. 

Kisses, I think you rock! Usually people pick any color other than white. I think white is classic, and you can NEVER go wrong with it. AWESOME choice! I hate, hate, HATE soft tops... I hate them with a passion! I won't ever consider a convertible with a soft top. I don't like BMW. I know nothing about them, I just hate their emblem... is that weird? LoL. It looks tacky to me. I LOVE how the Benz looks though! After reading what you wrote, I am leaning a lot more towards the SLK. What kind of upgrades did you get? I am def. getting the navagation.... as I too am always lost. Does it come with bluetooth tech? I am a wood trim FREAK! I got to have wood trim in the car or else I feel weak. I just keep picturing driving around with the top down with my 3 little white furkids sticking their heads out the car... so cute! LoL. I heard it had a ratio of like 1 to 1000 out on the road.... and the sales man at the dealership told me that you know it's a rare and exotic car when you're the only one that has it within an 80 mile radius in most places you go! 

BTW, when did you get the car? How long have you had it? Please tell me what you choice for options and interior... thanks so much for your help! I am 90% sold!







*


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Go with the SLK. You can't go wrong. I drive a blue car right now with a grey interior but my boyfriend's is white with black. A white SLK is definetly on top of my list. But I think you should still go test drive a Porsche. Oh man .. I am so jealous .... I want a new car now too!! I love cars and used to be a bunch of car forums







(not as a car "model" but an enthusathist). 

You are right that IS is super "AZN". Man .. it's been so long since I have been to an import car show.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I can only dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!-They all look like heaven to me!
I read down further where (if I understand it right) she is trying to stay under 100,000!








AND PAY IT OFF IMMEDIATELY!







I didn't even know small cars ever cost that much. Tells you how much I know!
We are trying to find a small, reliable car under 10,000 for hubby to drive back and forth to work b/c of gas prices right now. We can't even afford a 100,000 house, let alone car.







Definetely out of my league and I cannot relate...ha ha...I suddenly feel like poor white trash.
















Cindypham, good luck with your decision. I would be more than happy with any of them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178667
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Your family is beautiful.. I think you are one of the richest people on this forum.Just look at those faces..... Andrea~


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I hear you can get a nice Kia for under $15,000.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178732
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What I suggest is go ahead and get something between $50K and $75K, since you seem pretty set on a an ultra-luxury car and then take the "leftover" $25K and buy a car and give it either to someone who could just get on their feet if they had a car to get to college or to work or donate it to a charity that could raffle it off to make money, etc. Believe me, you will feel better about what you did with the 25K than you would riding around in a $100K car.









PS And Traci... you are very rich, in my eyes.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> I don't think the SLK and the SL can be compared. I mean in price range, they are way different. I had an SLK back in 2003 and it was fun to drive but the interior looks and feels like its made by Fisher Price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Well, I know most people who shop for cars have a specific type that they are after. With me, I am everywhere and considering almost anything. I like the sport look, but love the luxury feel. 2 people in my family have the SL, and I thought it was nice... but not for the price. With that I'd go for something better. I totally know what you mean with the Fisher Price feel... it looks blah on the inside! I am totally going to see what one looks like with the whole package before I buy. I want to see one with wood trim and other upgrades. 

Brinkley and Neylands Mom, you are far from white trash! I was a little iffy about posting because I knew some people might feel this way, but my excitement got the best of me. I think very highly of most of the people on here, regardless of what they do or drive. Thank you for being supportive, and I think you are the lucky one to have such a wonderful loving family.... raised by Maltese... LoL

Kallie/Catcher's Mom, I am pretty set on the SLK right now. It's in that exact price range you mentioned. I am doing more with my money than just spending it... LoL. I have a lot of family that just came to America, and I am helping pay for their tuition, car, and gas money. I know exactly what it feels like to have NOTHING considering I started my business from scratch. I just feel like I have the money now and deserve something nice every now and then. =] Thanks for replying, and I just wanted to let you know I do understand where you are coming from. *


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Cindy, Have you looked at any BMWs? Both of my daughters drive MBs and they like them fine. My oldest has the newly designed SUV and loves it. I think the mileage sucks, however! I had a 5 series BMW that was wonderful. I turned it in off lease but before the hurricane and with Sassy's illness and our house problems I haven't even thought about the next car - its way down on my priority list right now. The 7 series BMWs are fantastic. 

PS. I'm thinking green and also like the Lexus hybrid.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Cindy, I've got to ask, what kind of business do you have?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Cindy, I've got to ask, what kind of business do you have?[/B]


I was wondering the same thing. Whatever you do I want to get a job like that.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I would pick which fits my life style best.. if I had or was planning a family sometime soon... I would get a 4 door or suv type car... if not.. go for the convertible 2 door! OR.. how about a new VETTE!







hehe.. I had to throw it in there... I have the 2003 50th anniversary edition... but the new model is quite nice... it has grown on me







They are VERY NICE cars... comfort and speed.. haha.. I know.. lots of people think this is a mans car.. but i have to tell you... I'm a small girl.. and I can handle it just fine! hehe









Sorry if this image is big... i dont have a resizer at work..


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*msmagnolia, I think BMWs are nice, but not for me. I just checked out the Audi TT and it's pretty nice! I think I like the SLK a lot now, I just did some reading about it in the car forums. I can't wait to test drive it! I too, am interested in the GS hybrid... gas is way too high right now! It's up to $3 and some change here in Houston. My fiancee wants to get the RX hybrid.

Tanner's Mom & LexiAndNikkisMom, I am in the real estate business (mostly commercial), but I have a lot of little projects on the side.

Kodies mom, thanks so much for that picture! A picture is worth a million words! It is cute! I have to check that out now! I'm aslo a small person. LoL I stand at a mere 5'3". I think a small car would be perfect for me! Please add more pictures of you have any... this goes to everyone! Thankssss!










































I found these pictures, and I must say I am smitten...










*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178735
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> What I suggest is go ahead and get something between $50K and $75K, since you seem pretty set on a an ultra-luxury car and then take the "leftover" $25K and buy a car and give it either to someone who could just get on their feet if they had a car to get to college or to work or donate it to a charity that could raffle it off to make money, etc. Believe me, you will feel better about what you did with the 25K than you would riding around in a $100K car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks all of ya'll.







I do believe I am VERY blessed







and I shouldn't have made it sound like I do not appreciate the wonderful things that I DO have in my life.







I am very ashamed that I let that jealousy/coveting bug rear his ugly face.







I can't even begin to imagine being able to pick out a car that cost close to 100,000. That is just unfathomable to me. Never in my lifetime will that be a possiblity. I am glad for the people who are able. I hope that they are happy and content with their lives and the other blessings besides the money as well.

I like K/C mom's idea. Sharing your monetary blessings would HAVE to make you feel good in the end.
That was a wonderful suggestion Sher. 

Cindypham, aren't you the one who also showed us the fancy beach house you wanted to buy as well?
You must be doing VERY well in your real estate business as well as your side jobs. Kudos to you!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

go with the slk you cant go wrong if u want the sporty + lux feeling... esp in white








if i had about 100k to spend on a car i would get a range the fully loaded one not the sport...
only because in about a year i will be hearing/seeing my own *wedding bells* FINALLY
and we plan on having kids right after + my safely and for my furbaby... and also we travel to nyc a lot every other weekend cause of work and my fiance family and friends are from there... 
i live around washington d.c. area 
i would love to get the slk, i heard it was compact, interior was nice, great handling, and its a beauty








i hope you get it and when you do come on over and lets take it for a spin


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178742
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traci,

You shouldn't be ashamed!! You are very fortunate to have a wonderful husband and great kids...that's all I really hope to have in my life







!!! I will be a physician and my husband will be a university professor (he has a PhD) and I don't think we will EVER have cars that cost anywhere near those prices!! My husband's father is a very successful plastic surgeon, practicing in Manhattan, and I think the most he has ever paid for a car has been around $40-50,000 .... so maybe I have chosen a wrong profession if I wanted to make a tons of money, but I don't...I think its important to be happy with what you are doing. Okay, off my soapbox


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

hi Cindy,

I was looking into the SLK and the SL at the same time. The SL is a lot nicer but I just wanted a convertible for the summertime, more of a fun car for me and Princess =), so I ruled out the SL ( also because it was way above my price range, but if you can spend 100 in cash.. get the SL!!). The models have actually changed a lot from the 05 to the 06 model, the interior is definitely nicer and the exterior is slicker now. The trunk has more room than you'd expect but the drivers box is small. It was perfect for me since I'm a tiny person. 

If you are really interested, make sure you choose all the options you want and then place an order, when I bought mine, there were only 2 Whites ones with the sports package in the US, so yes, they can be pretty rare. Unlike most cars, when you buy a car, and they do not have it, you can place a custom order. With the SLK there is a preset schedule of when that particular car will be made and you just have to wait for it =(.

good luck with your search and any new car you choose will be fun!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Cindy - I can't help with the cars at all - WAY out of my league - I don't have money (remember my house cost $57,000). But I do want to say that I totally understand your excitement. It sounds like you are generous with what God has blessed you with - helping out your family, etc. This is a HUGE purchase so it's only natural to want help with it and there are people on this site who can help you with that! If I had the money for things like that, I'd be excited too. BUT instead I drive a 6 year old van. My kids drive cars that we paid $1000 for and my husband drives a $6000 Ford Escort - all of which I am exceedingly greatful for. So if you don't mind me throwing a question in for those who drive less expensive cars:

I'm going to be trading my van in next year for something with better gas mileage AND my daughter is planning to buy a different car once out of high school - so we are on the search. Does anyone have experience with Kia Rio's? The used Honda's & Nissan's are still way too high priced for us, and I've see a few Rio's that are $4000-$5000, just wondering about their gas mileage and overall dependability. I'm looking at foreign cars because of the gas mileage - I don't know of any american made one that can compete in that area and the price of gas is just KILLING us!!!!

Everyone have a wonderful day and give thanks for the things that we do have. And even though it may be hard to do - give thanks for those who have more! And Traci - the green eyed monster lives inside of me too - BELIEVE ME - it's HARD to keep that thing in check!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I hear you can get a nice Kia for under $15,000.[/B]


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Me too!-They all look like heaven to me!
I read down further where (if I understand it right) she is trying to stay under 100,000!








AND PAY IT OFF IMMEDIATELY!







I didn't even know small cars ever cost that much. Tells you how much I know!
We are trying to find a small, reliable car under 10,000 for hubby to drive back and forth to work b/c of gas prices right now. We can't even afford a 100,000 house, let alone car.







Definetely out of my league and I cannot relate...ha ha...I suddenly feel like poor white trash.
















Too bad you don't live by me! Your husband and I could share my spiffy bus pass! Haha!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178739
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good point K/C, I think a charity would be very happy to have a nice donation from someone who can afford to help those less fortunate than others. Some of us may be living the life of luxury but then there are some of us who also think of those less fortunate.

Wealth to me has absolutely nothing to do with how much money one may have to flaunt around, it is more of how much compassion and love we have for our fellow people who may or may not be struggling to make ends meet.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Gasoline prices are NOT going to ever go down that much. With that in mind I would look into a Hybred for sure. But that is me, not a young 20 something.









I always wanted a SUV, but I didn't want to spend $50,000 to $70,000 on it coz I wouldn't only be driving it that often, since I LOVE my BMW 7 Series. So, I read Consumer Reports and a host of other "indepentent" reviewers and found that everyone really respects the Mazda Tribute. It was rated just as great as the Lexus SUV, funny enough. It was even listed by one report as the "poor man's Lexus"... GO fugure. I was able to get one at a year end sale for a lot less and am so happy I did. Sure is helpful in driving through 2 foot deep hurricane messy water.







Where NO sports car can ever go. Even as great as my BMW is, it can't do what my SUV does.







And since my husband has a convert, I didn't need to get one of those. I LOVE my sunroofs! Ahh sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy. Ooops isn't that John Denver?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

CINDYPHAM....If you've got it flaunt it!

EVERYONE ELSE...You should try living in the UK, everything seems to be more expensive here.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> CINDYPHAM....If you've got it flaunt it!
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE...You should try living in the UK, everything seems to be more expensive here.[/B]


The UK is unbelievably expensive! We have an office over there and I am amazed by the prices of things such as rent, meals, etc when the employees submit their expenses!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Gasoline prices are NOT going to ever go down that much. With that in mind I would look into a Hybred for sure. But that is me, not a young 20 something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie,
You are right I have 2005 Lincoln Navigator and it costs me $100.00 a week just in gas. I really need it cause I have 3 kids, and it is safe. But is costs alot of money just to drive. I love my SUV ,but I take some bull-crap from people for driving it..

Andrea~


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178890
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks for everyone's responses! I can't wait till tomorrow to go test drive the SLK! I guess since I have no skinkids, and it's just my fiance and me... a smaller car would be great! My fiance is planning to get the Lexus Hybrid RX. He has to pay over $300 on gas a month! He drives a LOT! *


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations on the new car and such a successful business that is wonderful.

I love all the cars you are going to look at....my hubby's best friend is a doctor and he has the SLK...and I looove it...his wife and I will take it on girls night out heheh...his is black and very pretty.

My hubby and I are looking for a new car also....not the same range as yours but hey I'm a stay home mom with two skin kids. LOL....

I have an accord right now which i totally love....which we are going to keep....and trade in hubby's suburban which we loove but it is time to get something diffent.....I am really pushing for the Highlander Hybrid...he wants a four door truck LOL

Let us k now what you decide....have fun test driving them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good-Luck !! Cindy on whatever you decide..


Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> family, friends and putting back into society by being a good humanitarian and person far out way expensive toys. JMO[/B]


Soooo true, Bren. Well said. 

Until last year I drove a well known German luxury brand and I have to say that I didn't feel "right" driving it. If I was going to pick up food "to go" at a restaurant where they bring it to your car and they would ask what kind of car I was driving, I truly was embarrassed to say. Or if I was at the grocery store and they were helping me out with my groceries and would ask which car was mine, I was embarrassed to point it out.









For some reason I just didn't think that I should be driving a car like that. I guess it just wasn't me. So I got a VW Passat last year and it has the same road feel as the fancy car and I swear, once inside it, I can't tell the difference. I really love the Passat and right now have no plans to trade "up" again. (I want a Toyota Prius next time, I think.)


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178906
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My husband drives a truck and our gas is over $700.00 a month







I drive a Acura TL so I get good milage but have to pay for the premium gas.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey...Cindy...GOOD LUCK with whatever car you do decide to get. Gettting a new car is SOOOOOOOOO *FREAKING EXCITING* *no matter what make or model.*  I just got my second brand new car . I had a small SUV car the 2003 Mazda Tribute. I just bought the 2006 Nissan Pathfinder all leather, heated seats, heated mirrors, sun roof, Bose radio, 6 CD changer, third row seating. You name it, it has it...I got it fully loaded. I'm up at 5:30am everyday, commute 3 hours to NY to work on a trading floor with traders. LONG DAYS. Then I have to come home and be Mom, wife, a cook and house wife. So I felt that I more than deserved my new car and better yet....*I PAID FOR IT WITH MY MONEY*...NOT HUSBAND. I used MY money from MY Bank Account and pay for anything the car needs. I come from a family of 8...we were all on welfare. I can go on forever....I have come a VERY VERY LONG WAY from the dumps of Brooklyn where I grew up to where I am now. I do it for myself and most importantly for my kids so they can see the example I never had. Anyway...don't ask me how this turned into my life story........LMAO!!!!!!!! v







Just enjoy everything you have...is all I have to say....you have one life to live so live it. Here is me with my new toy....I'm so proud of my stupid car...LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178906
> 
> 
> 
> ...










We live in a RV and travel we spend $170.00 every 500 miles.







needless to say we travel less and stay in RV parks longer. Everyone has different life styles and we should be gald if someone can afford it. Cindy I am sure you work for your $. Happy you can get what you want, for us it's what we need.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> [/B]


SEXY! Both you and your car!



> Until last year I drove a well known German luxury brand and I have to say that I didn't feel "right" driving it. If I was going to pick up food "to go" at a restaurant where they bring it to your car and they would ask what kind of car I was driving, I truly was embarrassed to say. Or if I was at the grocery store and they were helping me out with my groceries and would ask which car was mine, I was embarrassed to point it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom is making a very good living and spoiled us as teenagers. She got me a nice german car when I was 16 which I didn't learn to appreciate (my ex boyfriend totalled the car but luckily we were all ok - one thing good about the car). I thought it was normal since I went to a private girl school and everyone else had similiar cars. When I went to university, I was in for a shock as everyone thought I was such a spoiled brat. When I got my first job, I never heard the end of it from my manager who made fun of me non-stop. I did become embrass to say what I drove and tried to hide it. My boyfriend drove my car around and he hates it because he felt like people saw him differently (mind you this is not super nice car but a nice car still). He never drives it anymore.

I am not sure what the point is but I guess we live and learn. I didn't know there was a difference because of my surroundings but once I got out of my bubble and saw the world ... I changed.

Now, I just work my little butt off to support my 5 furkids and hopefully skin kids one day.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Does anyone have experience with Kia Rio's? The used Honda's & Nissan's are still way too high priced for us, and I've see a few Rio's that are $4000-$5000, just wondering about their gas mileage and overall dependability. I'm looking at foreign cars because of the gas mileage - I don't know of any american made one that can compete in that area and the price of gas is just KILLING us!!!![/B]


my boss has a kia optima and LOVES it. she went thru a wretched divorce and had to trade in her toyota camry for something more affordable, and she hated the idea of a kia, but once she drove it and talked to other kia owners, she just fell in love with it. i've driven it a few times and i'm really thinking of trading in my car for a kia! it drove so smoothly. and it's super quiet inside. she test drove a rio and it just wasnt big enough for her kids' equipment for their afterschool activities. she totes around the team's stuff and needed a little bigger trunk. i work wth a woman who drives a sportage and she says she's going to drive this one until it literally falls apart while she's driving it LOL she just loves it.

and speaking of ME wanting a new car...i'll sell anyone my mitsubishi montero sport! LOL i hate it, never liked it, and wish i had even one more day to have looked at cars. when i got this one, my honda's brakes went out as i was pulling into the lot (the parking block stopped me!). the day before, i found out that i needed something important replaced (can't remember now). but after 375k miles, i figure i got my use out of it LOL! after losing my job last fall, i am struggling to make ends meet and this car is killing me with gas. i wish i could relate to deciding between a porsche and a mercedes, but all i can relate to now is, "should i pay the power bill or my phone bill this month? which can i live without when it gets shut off?" believe me,i'm looking for jobs all f'ing day long, it seems. my job now is just that, a job, and it pays so much less than the one i lost. i figured "something" was better than "nothing". some days i wonder if that's true LOL

broke, but happy!
ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178872
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would get a hyundai before I got a kia, my mom had one and it had problems, my friend has 2 plus one before and they are always having problems, plus my friends boss has the same problems. Yes they are super cheap but they don't last for the 5 years you are paying for them. I had a hyundai before I traded it in for my acura and I think it was made very well for the price. One thing I have to say is the people I have known that had bad luck bought the kia rio and kia sephia they are on the low price range. I am sure the suv and more expensive sedan are better quality.

Amber


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> [/B]


LOVE it!!!!!! And you look GREAT


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178890
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww I never give anyone with a LARGE SUV bull, I feel sorry for them. I would bet that when they bought them, they sure didn't see the gasoline prices jumping so high.







Yikes, $100.00 a week? Ok thanks for making me feel better. I put about $40.00 a week into which ever I drive and I was thinking THAT was awful. But then again I do hardly ever go anywhere anymore. To work and back, to work and back, to the Hard Rock and home. To the pet store for food and to the groomer and then to the beach and HOME again.









I have several friends with the larger SUVs and they are hating life now. I even have a friend that has a 2005 beautiful pearl colored Escalade that offered to GIVE it to me! I told him, you are nuts! This guy just can't stand being at a gas pump anymore. And is sure he won't get what the SUV is worth so he wanted to give it to me since I LOVE the color! What a nut he is!







A nice nut though.

Cindy hope you enjoy whichever you do get!!

enJOY!
Melanie



> Hey...Cindy...GOOD LUCK with whatever car you do decide to get. Gettting a new car is SOOOOOOOOO *FREAKING EXCITING* *no matter what make or model.* I just got my second brand new car . I had a small SUV car the 2003 Mazda Tribute. I just bought the 2006 Nissan Pathfinder all leather, heated seats, heated mirrors, sun roof, Bose radio, 6 CD changer, third row seating. You name it, it has it...I got it fully loaded. I'm up at 5:30am everyday, commute 3 hours to NY to work on a trading floor with traders. LONG DAYS. Then I have to come home and be Mom, wife, a cook and house wife. So I felt that I more than deserved my new car and better yet....*I PAID FOR IT WITH MY MONEY*...NOT HUSBAND. I used MY money from MY Bank Account and pay for anything the car needs. I come from a family of 8...we were all on welfare. I can go on forever....I have come a VERY VERY LONG WAY from the dumps of Brooklyn where I grew up to where I am now. I do it for myself and most importantly for my kids so they can see the example I never had. Anyway...don't ask me how this turned into my life story........LMAO!!!!!!!! v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you being so happy!!!







I know I sure do love my cars.

Cars, not just for boys anymore.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178906
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS Melanie!! * 

Nope they are not for DA BOYS no more....LOL.







My husband has a Nissan Altama and loves it. He can't understand my fixation with SUV's and everytime I get another one I go up a size bigger. LOL







He could never own a SUV only because he drives to and from work every single day. It's about an hour drive so there goes the gas. If I had to do what he does every day TRUST ME I would not have gotten my new Pathfinder. I fill up my tank which right now is about 44.00 but that will last me about 1 week and a half because I drive about 10 mins or less to the train station and take the train into New York...it sits in the garage all day while I'm at work. Get back in it after work and drive 10 mins back home. So FOR ME getting a SUV and gas prices was not an issue.







But like I said if I had to drive around all the time like my husband there would of been no way I would of gotten one.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toyota started making a cheaper priced car line to compete with Hyudai and Kia. Scion. There Tc car is really cute. http://www.scion.com/ might be worth checking out, as they are toyotas essentially and toyota's have a good reputation.

bklynlatina- that car is really nice, I was in love with the pathfinder's when I was looking for a car a couple years back and I just couldn't afford it







, I also new they would be going through a style change, even though the dealers wouldn't admit it. I didn't want my new car to look so dated the next year LOL. I ended up with a Mazda Tribute and I am very happy with it. Sure enough, Nissan came out with the new models looking completely different then then ones i was looking (04 models) I am going to drive my Mazda to the ground and then hopefully I can afford the Pathfinder!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I drive 120 miles a day round trip to work, and every time the gas prices go up, I take a deep breath. Fortunately, my car gets 30 mpg on a normal day, more than that when I drive "slow".


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179160
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would get a hyundai before I got a kia, my mom had one and it had problems, my friend has 2 plus one before and they are always having problems, plus my friends boss has the same problems. Yes they are super cheap but they don't last for the 5 years you are paying for them. I had a hyundai before I traded it in for my acura and I think it was made very well for the price. One thing I have to say is the people I have known that had bad luck bought the kia rio and kia sephia they are on the low price range. I am sure the suv and more expensive sedan are better quality.

Amber
[/B][/QUOTE]

Toyota started making a cheaper priced car line to compete with Hyudai and Kia. Scion. There Tc car is really cute. http://www.scion.com/ might be worth checking out, as they are toyotas essentially and toyota's have a good reputation.

bklynlatina- that car is really nice, I was in love with the pathfinder's when I was looking for a car a couple years back and I just couldn't afford it







, I also new they would be going through a style change, even though the dealers wouldn't admit it. I didn't want my new car to look so dated the next year LOL. I ended up with a Mazda Tribute and I am very happy with it. Sure enough, Nissan came out with the new models looking completely different then then ones i was looking (04 models) I am going to drive my Mazda to the ground and then hopefully I can afford the Pathfinder!
[/B][/QUOTE]



I had my Mazda Tribute for 3 years...fully loaded as well and had NO PROBLEMS with it.









I traded my Mazda in for the Pathfinder. When I first saw the New Pathfinders I fell in love with it. They COMPLETELY re-did that car. I would go nuts everytime I saw it on the road. LOL


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input on the Kia's we have a year to decide but that gives me some GREAT info to go on.

CindyPham - we want to see a picture of you with that new car when you get it!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know, maybe because I don't have that kind of money but why spend 100,000.00 on something that will depreciate as soon as you drive it off the lot? And that nice vehicle can be gone in a second with some idiot driver not paying attention or whatever.

Not that I am knocking it, I wish you all the luck in the world with whatever you decide but it is definitely out of my league.....

I am happy being plain ol' me...LOL...Less decisions to make. I'll keep my 2003 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer and smile.....and I am with you Ann Marie...which bill am I paying this week??

Good luck!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Getting any new car is great fun (but still, I'm sooo jealous of your choices!!!)

When my 1987 Toyota crapped out in 2001, I was 19.... with the insurance money and some help from my grandfather, I got a 1997 Nissan Altima that still serves me VERY well. When I plan my future, I think of one day buying a car that is NOT PRE OWNED, and that will be a fabulous day indeed.

I'm hoping for a civic hybrid







(Hybrids are totally the way to go!)


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, great cars to pick from







Did you ever decide on which house??


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My tax teacher says it ends up better being put in your 401K LOL! Too bad you can only put a maximum of like 15 grand a year....BUT I personally would probably invest any extra money because a car only depreciates. Obviously she knows this because she is in real-estate which is such a appreciating asset! Especially in the past 2 years (although its would be naive to think that the market isnt going to come down a good amount, even though Houston happens to still be booming). Even if you have the money, burning gas at an excessive rate isnt neccesariy great for our environment. Cars have only been around for around 100 years and we have managed to completely destroy our atmosphere. Glaciers are melting at an unbelievably high rate! So whether the price at the pump robs yours wallet, I think that "social welfare" is also a consideration, the the RX hybrid is still classy









That being said, my brother has the SL 500 and loves it. I couldnt imagine being behind the wheel of something that expensive just bc door dings and rear enders seem to love me!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I would love to trade in my SUV for something more gas friendly, but I'd lose to much right now. What do the hybrids run in price, anyone know? If they're in Cindy's price range....."I CAN'T AFFORD IT!"









So what car did you go for? Send pics of it in front of the house!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> I would love to trade in my SUV for something more gas friendly, but I'd lose to much right now. What do the hybrids run in price, anyone know? If they're in Cindy's price range....."I CAN'T AFFORD IT!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW great pictures everyone! =]

Hybrids are pretty decently priced... the Camry ones start at $18,000! My fiance was looking into them yesterday. He really wants one now. 

I drove the SLK on Thursday, and I'm not sure if it's the one for me... I am test driving the ES tomorrow. It's growing on me...







I think I like that one more, plus it's about 45k with all the options I want! 

Here are more pictures of it... I want a white one and will definitely take pictures when I get it!!! I'm so excited!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a nice car, Cindy. And, it's big enough to take the 3 babies with you for a ride!!







Good luck with whichever nice new car you choose. It's very exciting, I know. Although now living in NYC I don't have a car but before I moved here, I remember the excitement of buying a new car. Not in your price range, though!! But God bless you for your good fortune. Go for it!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

That car is a beauty!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=180752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy my husband works for MB, and HE said, BUY anything else, the new MBs are plastic.

Just his 2 cents.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That car cost the same as what I paid for my house!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=180752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee whiz....won't they allow you more than 1 test drive a day???? My husband goes out and comes home with a car in 2 hours!







'Course, I DON'T LET him go out anymore!!

We still want to know which house you went for. Have you closed yet? Send pics of it furnished.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Cindy my husband works for MB, and HE said, BUY anything else, the new MBs are plastic.
> 
> Just his 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Thank you for throwing that in Melanie! I am going to love the ES350 a little more tomorrow... LoL. What else does your husband have to say about MB cars? What is he driving now? Not an MB I assume? =]



> That car cost the same as what I paid for my house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I really need to move to areas where houses are like yours! I could NEVER find a house in that price range here in Houston. The cheapest house I've seen was like 70k or so... even that's rare! Most of them are in the low 100's now. I know the houses are outrageous over the East and West coast though! =X



> Gee whiz....won't they allow you more than 1 test drive a day???? My husband goes out and comes home with a car in 2 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL! That is hilarious! I guess he's more of an impulsive buyer! =] I haven't found one yet, but I do have a few I am keeping as options. Should I make another post and put up pics? I think I should narrow it down a little more because I have like 8 houses I'm interested in... LoL. I think they are all very nice, but I'm waiting to see if there's one that will just WOW me.







I will definitely post pictures of the car and house when I get them!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=181132
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About house prices, I bought my house for 200,000.00 and in two years the price has almost doubled. I'm sorry but I would never buy my house for that much. People are crazy with what they will buy in california. Cindy I know it might not be exactly what you have looked at but check out the Acura RL I have the TL and love it. I have never owned a car for more than 2 years but here I am year number 2 with my acura and I wouldn't trade it in for anything. Acura makes a very luxurious car. Plus it comes fully loaded they have i extra you can add on the TL and that is Navigation. 

Amber


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> About house prices, I bought my house for 200,000.00 and in two years the price has almost doubled. I'm sorry but I would never buy my house for that much. People are crazy with what they will buy in california. Cindy I know it might not be exactly what you have looked at but check out the Acura RL I have the TL and love it. I have never owned a car for more than 2 years but here I am year number 2 with my acura and I wouldn't trade it in for anything. Acura makes a very luxurious car. Plus it comes fully loaded they have i extra you can add on the TL and that is Navigation.
> 
> Amber[/B]


Amber, I just checked out the TL and it's a cool looking car. They only have 2 color interior to chose from and no shades in grey... =/ I will have to see one in person to decide if I like it. What colors did you get?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

graphite with gray interior for the interior their is a metal trim which could be wood trim also. My car is 2004 so I don't know about color options but for 04 the beige interior looked orange to me (ewww)


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i know this car may be cheaper than you REALLY wanted but i REALLLLLY like the GS430. 

the LS460 is also nice too if you want a lot of space.. 

can you tell i only like lexus? lol


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > Cindy my husband works for MB, and HE said, BUY anything else, the new MBs are plastic.
> >
> > Just his 2 cents.
> >
> ...


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> i know this car may be cheaper than you REALLY wanted but i REALLLLLY like the GS430.
> 
> the LS460 is also nice too if you want a lot of space..
> 
> can you tell i only like lexus? lol[/B]


I, too, am a Lexus girl! LoL. I've had the GS 2006 model as a loaner car for 2 days, but I didn't like it as much as my fiance did. Have you checked out the LS 2008 hybrids??? SO HOT! It has everything you could possible want in a car and more! I just checked out the Lexus concept cars and oh my! Took my breath away! I'll include some pictures... I can't wait till they come out with this! 









I LOVE the interior for this concept car!








It took me a while, but I finally figured out what this is... a camera where the rear view mirror used to be that is inside of the car... no more blind spots!!! WOOHOOOO!!!








This design is SOOO SLEEK! I'm in love!








Look at the sunroof! WOW!

Click here to go look at all of the concept cars from Lexus! 



> Cindy,
> 
> He says there are transmission problems galore with the SL and SLK and the SLK is a rattle trap after a year old. They also go through way too many brakes and tire changes. Is that enough for ya? The Plastic Part was enough for me. hehehehe
> 
> ...


Mel, you should be my advisor from now on... LoL... if not for water, for cars... or anything else for that matter!







You're grrrrrr-eat! Heheh I bought one, but have not tried it yet. I almost forgot about it! Thanks for reminding me! 

I went to the MB dealership, and they said that MB cars are made of all steel! They told me that everything from the steel right down to the cowhide leather were authentic and not a cheap imitation like the rest of the cars on the market right now. I definitely would stay away from MB for now... I would love to hear what else he tells you about the MB cars... 

I totally know what you mean with the SUV thing... I love riding high too,







but for now I prefer smaller cars.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know if you like Jag's but that new one I've seen on tv is HOT!! I remember the old joke "you have to own two because one is always in the shop"....don't know if that is still true but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## katesmom (Dec 15, 2005)

I just wanted to put my vote in for the Lexus. My first car was the ES300 and I LOVED it!! My mom thought I need a MB for the safety, but once we test drove the two and compared, it was an easy decision. In fact, my grandmother has it now and it is in great shape. The first year I had it, I went out of the country for most of the summer. My dad drove my car quite a bit and fell in love with Lexus. He used to be a MB man, but after a few weeks in my car, he bought my mom the LS that year. I got the SC when I got into law school in 1998, and it still is in great shape. Last year when I got married, I finally gave in and got an SUV, not a Lexus, but my husband drives the SC. Both of my parents' cars are Lexus, my mom has the RX and my dad has the LS430 ( I think? kind of sleepy now, can't think). Long story short, we are a family of Lexus believers!!! If I could afford it now, my SUV would definitely be a Lexus. Although, my Envoy Denali is not too bad. I will be back in a Lexus if one of us can ever find a better job!!!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> I don't know if you like Jag's but that new one I've seen on tv is HOT!! I remeber the old joke "you have to own two because one is always in the shop"....don't know if that is still true but it might be worth looking into.[/B]


I used to like Jags.... but I think they target the older crowd of at least 25 and up... I'm only 19, so I want something a little more smaller and... cute. LoL I like the ES350 so much right now!



> I just wanted to put my vote in for the Lexus. My first car was the ES300 and I LOVED it!! My mom thought I need a MB for the safety, but once we test drove the two and compared, it was an easy decision. In fact, my grandmother has it now and it is in great shape. The first year I had it, I went out of the country for most of the summer. My dad drove my car quite a bit and fell in love with Lexus. He used to be a MB man, but after a few weeks in my car, he bought my mom the LS that year. I got the SC when I got into law school in 1998, and it still is in great shape. Last year when I got married, I finally gave in and got an SUV, not a Lexus, but my husband drives the SC. Both of my parents' cars are Lexus, my mom has the RX and my dad has the LS430 ( I think? kind of sleepy now, can't think). Long story short, we are a family of Lexus believers!!! If I could afford it now, my SUV would definitely be a Lexus. Although, my Envoy Denali is not too bad. I will be back in a Lexus if one of us can ever find a better job!!!![/B]


Thanks for writing that... I love Lexus. My first car was the ES330. I got it when it first came out, but it was so new that they didn't have navigation for it yet... I always find myself to be lost on the road, so I REALLY need it! Have you seen the ES350? So HOT! I love it. I was supposed to test drive it on Tuesday, but they said the date was set back because they needed to make some modifications to the car. I am going back there tomorrow (Thursday). It will definitely be there tomorrow. I might bring my camera to take pics, but I don't think the test drive car will have all the upgrades... =/ I will post tomorrow and let everyone know how it went... *crosses fingers* =]


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree about the Jags and the older crowd, even though Im 38, I had the 06 S-type for 3 months and traded it in, I had alot of older (60's,70's) men always asking me about it, it was a beautiful car,looked good, navigation, rode and drove so smooth, just not one that suited me. Im more of the SUV person, so now I drive the new Escalade and I loooooooove it, even with the high gas prices


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

Cindy get the SL!! GET THE SL!! GET THE SL!! that has been my dream car for years, either the SL500 or SL600, just depends on how much you have, but make sure to get the AMG version









My parents are in cali and they're thinking of selling their house to buy like 7 houses in Houston hehe, maybe you could PM me your info and I'll let my parents know about you







BTW are you a broker, loan officer or the owner of your business? Oh well, once my parents are settle about moving to Houston, I"ll be sure to PM you









GET THE SL!! hehe


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

WHEN did 25 become the "OLDER CROWD???" Heavens to Besty, I must be in the Hearse crowd!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> WHEN did 25 become the "OLDER CROWD???" Heavens to Besty, I must be in the Hearse crowd![/B]



I know, and I'm only 35!!!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182385
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I am closing in on 50 - let me see, that makes me twice as old as the "older crowd". At this rate, I assume I should be dead - guess I should stop posting so much and just rest in peace!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182407
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I guess that means I should be drooling and wearing Depends, right?!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182418
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I am closing in on 50 - let me see, that makes me twice as old as the "older crowd". At this rate, I assume I should be dead - guess I should stop posting so much and just rest in peace!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]















I guess that means I should be drooling and wearing Depends, right?!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


hopefully the nursing home will have internet access so we can all still stay in touch. I have been known to drool on occassion, but usually hubby is involved somehow!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Cindy,
> 
> He says there are transmission problems galore with the SL and SLK and the SLK is a rattle trap after a year old. They also go through way too many brakes and tire changes. Is that enough for ya? The Plastic Part was enough for me. hehehehe
> 
> ...


Mel, you should be my advisor from now on... LoL... if not for water, for cars... or anything else for that matter!







You're grrrrrr-eat! Heheh I bought one, but have not tried it yet. I almost forgot about it! Thanks for reminding me! 

I went to the MB dealership, and they said that MB cars are made of all steel! They told me that everything from the steel right down to the cowhide leather were authentic and not a cheap imitation like the rest of the cars on the market right now. I definitely would stay away from MB for now... I would love to hear what else he tells you about the MB cars... 

I totally know what you mean with the SUV thing... I love riding high too,







but for now I prefer smaller cars. [/QUOTE] 

Dear Cindy,

Heheehee thanks!









OH believe me I understand the smaller cute car thing and most likely if my husband didn't have the little car he does and lets me drive it I would be out shopping for a tiny car too. They are so sleek and cool. I have found on south Florida streets there are all types of cars, trucks and what have you. The one thing I don't like is not being able to see around a van or truck in front of me, sooooooooooo SUV for me! heheehee 

Ok tip for the day... drool all you want over "concept cars" and then wait to see what really makes it to the market. Rules and Regs so often kill really GREAT and FUN ideas. OH but yes those concept cars are what the future is made of.









enJOY honey,
Melanie


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm close to 50 too.......and I've NEVER had a Jag!! Shoot.....I still want a '65 Mustang!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182418
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I am closing in on 50 - let me see, that makes me twice as old as the "older crowd". At this rate, I assume I should be dead - guess I should stop posting so much and just rest in peace!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow, I'm close to 50 too.......and I've NEVER had a Jag!! Shoot.....I still want a '65 Mustang!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've never had a Jag either - mainly because I never wanted one. My first car was a '67 Camaro. That was the first year they made them and I got it in 1973, when I started driving. My kids wish I still had it - would be worth a lot of money now. Traded it in in 77 at a dealership in Tulsa and got 1,000 trade-in (it was in perfect shape). Boy times have changed!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182419
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I guess that means I should be drooling and wearing Depends, right?!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


hopefully the nursing home will have internet access so we can all still stay in touch. I have been known to drool on occassion, but usually hubby is involved somehow!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]



rotfl


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Cindy,

He says there are transmission problems galore with the SL and SLK and the SLK is a rattle trap after a year old. They also go through way too many brakes and tire changes. Is that enough for ya? The Plastic Part was enough for me. hehehehe

OH he has a BMW 7 Series, I know you don't like the BMW's logo.







And he has a Convert Mazda Miata he's loving the gas milage it gets now a days. Darn him. My 7 Series gets a bit better gas milage then my SUV but I like sitting up high now so I drive the SUV a bit more. Shame on me!

Cindy also how was the water shopping? Been wondering. 

enJOY!
Melanie
[/QUOTE]

wow, I just got the SLK- I love it, but I hope it doesn't break down after a year.! Good thing it came with the 5 year warrantee.... A very good friend of mine works at the the BMW dealership here and when asked what to get- he told me to go with MB rather than BMW - same reason, he said MBs were build better. LOL

Looks like Lexus is the safe bet here! My dad was a mechanic and he too suggested that the Lexus is the best way to go if you want a long term car. With the MB and BMW, you either luck out with one that does not have problems or get one that has lots.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> WHEN did 25 become the "OLDER CROWD???" Heavens to Besty, I must be in the Hearse crowd![/B]















































well, this member of the geriatric crowd still has mad love for her ghetto honda (may it rest in peace). it was not all pimped out like the "cool kids" do it up, but it was practical. hmmmm. maybe it's being "practical" that makes me part of the "OLDER CROWD" of "over 25"........

eeeks.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

My son is 25. How sad is that - my child is now part if the "older crowd". And I still think of him as a kid!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182436
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm close to 50 too.......and I've NEVER had a Jag!! Shoot.....I still want a '65 Mustang!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've never had a Jag either - mainly because I never wanted one. My first car was a '67 Camaro. That was the first year they made them and I got it in 1973, when I started driving. My kids wish I still had it - would be worth a lot of money now. Traded it in in 77 at a dealership in Tulsa and got 1,000 trade-in (it was in perfect shape). Boy times have changed!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've saw a '65 mustang in an ad the other day for ....... $25,000.00! I don't know, what did they cost new, $2,000.00, maybe?


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll looking for a Honda next March...but then again, I'm part of the ancient crowd at 39


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> I'll looking for a Honda next March...but then again, I'm part of the ancient crowd at 39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only one more year left of my 20's







soooo I am catching up with ya ladies!!!

Life experiences and stumbling have made me feel at least 20 years older than I am so does that count???

Remember, We ladies are like fine wines though, only get better with age!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182667
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dear, that doesn't count! Wrinkles count. Just what we want to hear... a 29 year old talking about getting better with age....lets see if you still say it at 49!!







That's OK, we still love you.







You may have stumbled, some of us look like we fell off a cliff!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182667
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Women may be like fine wine, but men are like grapes. We have to stomp the crap out of them to find something worth having dinner with!!!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182882
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe... at least we'll still have our humor no mater what age!!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> WHEN did 25 become the "OLDER CROWD???" Heavens to Besty, I must be in the Hearse crowd![/B]


Wow, quite a few responses about the 25+ comment. What I wanted to imply was that the majority of Jag owners were older people. Being 19 and having done a LOT already, I feel a lot older. Most of my closest friends are in their 30's and 40's. Although it may seem like I'm the oddball out, I wouldn't have it any other way. So by adding 25 in the "older group", isn't some sort of bash on anyone's age. I knew a few people in their late and mid 20's with Jags (but a lot more in their 40's and 50's), that's the only reason I also included that age range. That comment came from my point of reference of Jag owners I knew. By the way, who said being older was bad? I believe only wisdom comes with age. I never referred to being older as anything bad, so I guess it's really how a person might see it.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182385
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think was taken the wrong way... I am sure it was just some kidding around is all







At least thats how I was reading it... I hope you didnt take the responses as anything but fun banter


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=183148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely! I wouldn't go back to my youth for anything! But I do like messin' with 'em!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG, I'm 40 and will be 41 in a couple of months, but I can tell you I still think of myself as 25 until I look in the mirror. But everyone who knows me says I look about 30 or 31. Just have to love my dermotologist. I think I'm putting her children threw college with all the money I spend there.

I have been looking for a new car. Been looking at at Lexus'. I like them but not the pricetag. I only drive 8 miles to work a day and that is back and forth. I do go to college twice a week but that is only a 12 mile round trip for me so my husband is looking at me like I'm crazy. My car is 4 years old and I have less than 20,000 miles on it and the only reason that it is that high is because I drove it to Pittsburgh a few times.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

have you found a car yet????


----------

